# QLD - Micromothership in the Sandy Straits



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

Good evening all. After my foray on the tuna on friday morning I rushed home to get the car packed and zoom up to our place in the Straits for a weekend with the kayaks out on the mothership on the western side of fraser. During the week we had some aluminium racks made up that sit in the seat pods of my father-in-laws boat. They worked brilliantly to say the least. We set out saturday morning about 40 mins boat ride, anchored the mothership and set off exploring on the hobies. We were up a creeky section chasing whatever would take our lures.









We fished the whole first day and up anchored about 2.30pm to make camp and indulge in some refreshments. 









After a long night by the fire we were off again in the morning back to our spot. I chose a different stretch of creek this time and found some absolutely stunning country that would surly hold barra in the warmer weather. I found 2 deep holes and on the sounder fish were absolutely stacked onto each other. I fished this spot for a few hours and ended up with a very mixed bag including my new PB jack of 51cm. I hooked up a Queenie that would have stretched to 1m but upon jumping, spat the hooks back in my direction, damn.

Everything went back swimming except for a few lizards for dinner.


































Cheers
Dan.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Nifty yak-taxi and it got you on to some nice fish - looks like fun


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome stuff mate, beautiful country and an excellent setup!


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Living the dream, top stuff.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice mixed catch, well done, love the setup on the Micromothership!
Cheers Justin


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Mate that's awesome,love fishing mangroves with exposed roots.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Has to be the ideal setup for the Straits, and what a nice jack, congrats.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice jack mate. Spewing about the Queenie.


----------



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks all, had an absolute ball. Your right that this would have to be the best way to fish the straits, cover heaps of ground and can still use the stealth of the yaks.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice Jack Dan [looks like your knots are now holding]
You have caught a few fish the last 4 days

Just a word of caution, I am not sure where you camped but no fires allowed on Fraser Island, if caught you can be fined.

I checked out your Blog too, you have been to some great places.

Cheers Greg


----------



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

Cheers Greg, I think I might have tightened up my knot game so to speak. It was a pretty hairy battle on 8lb line and getting taking into a snag.

I'm aware about fire bans on Fraser, we were technically camped off the island on a seperate freehold island. The dingoes still manage to swim the short distance to explore the island too which is interesting.

Thanks for looking at the blog, I am still in the middle of uploading another post on the next leg of the adventure - Also for anyone who buys it, I will have Pt 2. of the big adventure story published in Blade Kayak Fishing Journal in the next issue.

Cheers
Dan.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

With the mothership all loaded up, where is the periscope???


----------



## juliandm (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice work mate, love it when you find a little honey hole like that!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Dan the man!
That's the bomb right there.....swagging and mothership and all....living the dream dan...living it mate


----------

